# A MTA New York City Subway Stuck on the Tracks.



## Amtrak Railfan (Jan 5, 2004)

This Morning the #2 Train got stuck on a piece of metal on the tracks after the Subway leaving the 96th Street Station in New York City and this also causing Subway Service on the #2 and 3 lines. Here is a update from New York City Transit the #3 line is suspended in both directions between 72 Street and 148 Street and also the #2 Trains are runing on the #5 line between Nevins Street in Brooklyn and 149 Street in the Bronx. If something change I will post it.


----------



## Viewliner (Jan 5, 2004)

Service has resumed by now, the metal was an extra piece of track. It came up through the floor beneath the seats. Fortunately there were no injuries. :huh:


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Jan 6, 2004)

I went to the NY 1 News Website this morning and the website said there was no injuries on Monday's Subway Incident and I think it is good News I think?


----------



## AlanB (Jan 6, 2004)

Yes, anytime no one is hurt is good news. 

Thanks for posting the original story.


----------



## F59 PHI (Jan 6, 2004)

now maybe theyll take that R142 set out, and replace it with a spare R33ML


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Jan 6, 2004)

How old is the R33ML Subway Cars anyway?


----------



## AlanB (Jan 6, 2004)

Just go to NYC Subway.ORG and pick the car you want info about. They list every subway, how many were ordered, and when they were received.


----------



## F59 PHI (Jan 7, 2004)

talk.nycsubway.org for their forums, SubTalk, and BusTalk. Is anyboody here a poster there?


----------



## tp49 (Jan 7, 2004)

F59 PHI said:


> talk.nycsubway.org for their forums, SubTalk, and BusTalk. Is anyboody here a poster there?


I have an account over there but have yet to post.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 7, 2004)

F59 PHI said:


> talk.nycsubway.org for their forums, SubTalk, and BusTalk. Is anyboody here a poster there?


I've posted once or twice, but I don't get over there all too often. I barely have enough time to cover the three sites where I've got moderator duties.


----------



## Save Our Trains Michigan (Jan 8, 2004)

AlanB said:


> F59 PHI said:
> 
> 
> > talk.nycsubway.org for their forums, SubTalk, and BusTalk. Is anyboody here a poster there?
> ...


I hear that :lol:


----------

